# Good Model of Skid Steer for 8-10' snow pusher????



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

I was wondering what model/size of skid steer would work the best for medium to large parking lots? I am currently running a GMC Sub. w/7'6" Boss straight blade with Pro-wings and the wind row trails are a pain. So I want to get a Bobcat or Cat. skid steer with box plow/snow pusher. And help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Bobcat S250 with 2-speed!


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Don't get anything smaller than a 773g. i would definetly try and 8 or 9 series. The 2 speed option is great you will definetly out plow a truck


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

*What brand is best*

What brand is better? Bobcat, Case, Gehl, Cat?? And does anyone use skid steers with tracks? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Go demo a Bobcat, after all my research I found them to be the best. As for a tracked model they dont push snow well at all, they cant get enough traction.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

polarplowing said:


> What brand is better? Bobcat, Case, Gehl, Cat?? And does anyone use skid steers with tracks? Thanks for your help.


its all a personal preference. just like what truck is the best. personally i like bobcat best.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Get yourself a S205 Bobcat. Medium sized and price and plenty of torque to push whatever you need it too.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

all the steers are pretty good. figure out if you can tow a big one. little steers and big steers all cost the same amount of money used, but towing a 7500 piece of equipment on a 2500 pound trailer on icy roads isn't for everyone.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*



> As for a tracked model they dont push snow well at all, they cant get enough traction.


My CAT tracks machines have no issues with traction. I use a custom built 8' 5" snow box. The CAT ASV track system will out push any rubber tire machine. Even my CAT 246B rubber tire machine will all four tires chained up can not push as well as my CAT 247B track machine.

Bobcats are great machines. But there track machines are no competition for a CAT ASV setup.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

yea the s-205 is good, get the 2 speed if you can


----------

